# Weller got beaten up!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller got in to a scrape last night when Perry took him out for a walk, he said this other dog just took a real dislike to him and went for Weller, the owner of course did bugger all about his dogs antisocial aggressive behaviour and now my poor boy has a large tooth shaped cut right on the end of his little nose.
Why do people think that darkness gives them the right to let an aggressive dog off lead??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Grrrr this makes me so cross Karen ... so sorry to read this ... poor Weller ... cockapoo Kisses from Honey & Picnic ... Weller would lke that


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Poor Weller it's not just during the dark antisocial dog owners are my pet hate it is all part of the I will do exactly what I want you can all go to ****!Hope Weller soon feels better.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Weller, I hope it hasn't freaked him out too much. What is it with some people just not controlling their dogs.

X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor Weller, Betty sending him a big cockapoo kiss.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poor Weller. Antisocial yobish dog owners are another of my pet hates.
To quote Citizen 'Wolfie' Smith. Come the revolution, they will be first up against the wall. Bop bop bop.

I do have quite a few pet hates, but Yobish dog owners are a big one. Right opposite my house there used to be a school which was demolished and now its just a large open field with railings around it, so perfect for walking and exercising Poppy, but unfortunately theres a lot of yobish dog owners near by who use it and have no control over their dogs and actually think it's funny to watch them charge after other dogs and start fighting. Police and RSPCA can do nothing. So as a result Poppy and I have to go much further a field to walk 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Weller, hope he meets some lovely dogs on his next walk so it doesn't put him off being sociable.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh poor little weller
Hope it hasn't knocked his confidence, 

Get well down weller x 


Jeanie x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Weller - hope his confidence with other dogs is not damaged too much and he is Ok.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Poor Weller. Antisocial yobish dog owners are another of my pet hates.
> To quote Citizen 'Wolfie' Smith. Come the revolution, they will be first up against the wall. Bop bop bop.
> 
> I do have quite a few pet hates, but Yobish dog owners are a big one. Right opposite my house there used to be a school which was demolished and now its just a large open field with railings around it, so perfect for walking and exercising Poppy, but unfortunately theres a lot of yobish dog owners near by who use it and have no control over their dogs and actually think it's funny to watch them charge after other dogs and start fighting. Police and RSPCA can do nothing. So as a result Poppy and I have to go much further a field to walk
> ...


I so agree I just hate those who walk off and ignore their dogs or use the phrase 'he is only playing!'. Come the revolution Poos will rule then watch out! Can you imagine a Woolfie Poo! I so want someone to beg me to put my dog on a lead. Maybe that is not the way forward but my god it would feel good!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news like everyone else I hope he's okay and that you dont meet up with them again x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Karen! poor Weller...I am so sorry this happened to you, and I really hope that he is okay. did you know the other owner? can something be done? Does Weller need to see a vet??


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Poor Weller - hope he is going to be ok mentally as well as physically -there should be a law to protect lovely natured dogs from the poorly trained anti social YOGS [dog yobs!]
Hugs and kisses for Weller x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Weller - hope he is ok


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no poor Weller. Hope he's ok Karen. Big hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh poor Weller We send a big hug and a Pushca lick xxxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for all your concern.  
Weller is fine, there was no need for the vets, thank goodness! He has been extra shadow like, following me everywhere and seems to be wanting lots of cuddles. It is just so annoying that so many dogs are owned by so many irresponsible people.
I am not too worried about his confidence as he is less impressionable than a young puppy and with my dog walking he gets lots of socialisation with lots of well behaved doggies, his mate Gizmo will be round tomorrow and I am pretty certain Weller will be just the same with him as always. 
I Love having such a sociable dog but it seems to be those ones that attract the not so nice ones!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Weller, it was great meeting him on Friday. Gaia sends bouncy kisses


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How awful Karen, poor Weller!

Glad to hear he is ok and sending hugs your way! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Weller, glad he's ok. Finger crossed you don't come across this dog again.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor Weller, so sorry to hear about that. Hope he has a good time with Gizmo tomorrow (great name).


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor Weller ,cockapoos are all so lovely and friendly i wish all other dogs were the same x


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your news.....puppy cuddles from Lottie.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Salfordnurse said:


> Poor Weller. Antisocial yobish dog owners are another of my pet hates.
> To quote Citizen 'Wolfie' Smith. Come the revolution, they will be first up against the wall. Bop bop bop.
> 
> I do have quite a few pet hates, but Yobish dog owners are a big one. Right opposite my house there used to be a school which was demolished and now its just a large open field with railings around it, so perfect for walking and exercising Poppy, but unfortunately theres a lot of yobish dog owners near by who use it and have no control over their dogs and actually think it's funny to watch them charge after other dogs and start fighting. Police and RSPCA can do nothing. So as a result Poppy and I have to go much further a field to walk
> ...


Don't suppose you could walk there anyway, Simon, - they don't sound like the types who would pick up after their dogs


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Karen - Poor little Weller! Sloppy licks from Nacho and kisses from me. xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller is definitely over his roughing up  
Normality has resumed, he and Giz are curled up together on the rug. So gladly there are no bad after effects for Weller!
You are all so kind, thanks for your messages.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Poor Weller good wishes and cockapoo kisses from Izzie xxxxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Just caught this post, glad Weller is ok, and I so agree about their sociable nature sometimes getting them into trouble. Bless them.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Just seen this. Glad to hear he is fine and back to his normal self. xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Things can happen so fast, but a swift kick up the rear would have done the job for me, even just for self satisfaction.
There are some numpty dog owners out there, if the dog is out of control only comes from the lack of training and them some owners could do with some help there.
I will say that often other dogs show aggresive towards black dogs because they cant see their eyes to make contact. I know this as I had a black cocker and many a dog growled at him.
Hugs for the brave soldier.x


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Karen,
I totally sympathise for you and Weller. While out walking Fletcher when he was younger a German Shepherd came out of nowhere and attacked him which left him a very nervous dog so i just hope that it hasn't knocked Weller's confidence!
Why do people walk their nasty dogs off leads I will never know it gets me so angry!
Apparently the owner said his dog was loosing his eyesight and presumed Fletcher was a rabbit!!
It has made me a nervous dog walker I always keep mine on a lead now unless I am 100 percent there are no other dogs around!
Katie, Fletcher and Lexie x


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I totally understand how you are feeling. Archie has been duffed up a couple of times now and had a bite on the nose from a dog which really knocked his confidence. He still refuses to walk past the gate where the dog was and choses to jump through the fence opposite and run down the grass area. Hope theres no lasting damage.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Weller - how is he now? :hug:


----------

